# Shallow Sport 24 Mod V vs The Cats



## cvworly (Oct 20, 2011)

Wanted to get some feedback from you guys.

Opened up the November 2012 of TSFM and saw an add for a beautiful 24 Mod V. I've been contemplating this boat, but I guess this hooked my curiosity.

How does this boat compare to the cats? Shoal, Haynie, etc?

I already place the quality of Shallowsports in the upper tier of texas built boat. What about performance wise? What will the cats be better at? What will the mod-v be better at? 

And yes, I understand the Mod V isn't the fastest hull. I was expecting that in one of the first few posts


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Popcorn anyone?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't compare the 2 IMO, 2 totally different boats


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I would think the cat would get a little shallower and the mod v would deffently be smoother. IMO


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

flatsmaster14 said:


> You can't compare the 2 IMO, 2 totally different boats


X2 kinda hard to compare


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

before we can give you advice on this, you need to add the tran 24 svt to your list


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bay boat vs flats boat


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

What are you wanting to do in your boat? they both have lots of different positives.

[there's a nice SS 24 V in the classifieds I believe]


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

The Shoalwater 23 cat is shockingly smooth and dry in a pretty good chop and will run very skinny! I have never been in a SS 24 mod V. I have an Explorer 230 TV (23' long tunnel vee) that I am trying to sell. It is also a very good riding boat that will keep you dry in rough water and still run shallow. Sorry but that's about as close of a comparison that I can give you. The cat is a better fit for me and the way that I fish. It all depends on what you intend on doing with the boat.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

They are probably more similar than you might think. As far as draft and holeshot go, they are probably both within an inch of each other. I own a 21 Mod V and test drove a Haynie 21 Cat before I bought my boat. If you rigged both of the boats up the exact same, I dont think one boat could get you any shallower than the other. Where they differ is fit/finish, ride, and speed. In my opinion the Shallow Sport clearly won out in fit/finish and ride. But the speed numbers with the cat were noticeably better. 

Disclaimer: I have only been in a Haynie Cat. So I can not speak to how the other brands perform.


----------



## Exploder (Sep 29, 2006)

Shallow sport does make a very good solid boat.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Ive been on the hunt for the "perfect" all-around Texas bay boat, which is half the fun of buying the **** thing! A boat that could fish the flats and run to the short rigs. I too was looking at the 24 mod V as that boat. You are right IMO about the quality of SS. The Florida Boats seem to all have that Finished Look where the Texas manufacturers seem to all have a "Splatter" deck. SS has the nicest "Splatter" IMO. 

The Cats: Ive been on a Tran 21 many times. I recently purchased a 2011 Haynie 21 cat which I did get a GREAT deal on. I have not been on a Shoal Cat. You may search 2cool threads to get the negatives on each since I won't give my negative $.02. However I will say that you won't find me past the Jetties on any of these Cats. The Cats are freaky shallow but I wouldn't want to Get stuck in the bigger models in a back lake. I want something I could push.

BTW- none of the above boats are fast. So if you're a Speed Freak and have the $$ look at the Dargel 23 HDX Cat. I test drove one two weeks ago on Clear Lake. Full tank of gas, two dudes, 0-65 mph in a few seconds, and what chop?...

Pm me for my negative opinions if needed.

Good luck!


----------



## cvworly (Oct 20, 2011)

*So comment 1 - Bay boat vs Flats boat.*

From the reading I've done on 2cool and other places, the shallow sport mod v should be able to hold it's own in the cat shallow performance.

Draft around ~10.5. 
Holeshot in ~12
Running in ~6

Seems like numbers I've seen on the bigger cats. Not numbers I'd associate with a "bay boat."

But, I've only done reading on the two. Just getting some honest feedback from any 2cooler that has ridden on both or had time fishing out of them.

*How I plan on using the boat? *
I'd like to get "shallow" but not RFL shallow. I'd rather compromise on less shallow ability for more versatility. This puts me in Tunnel-V and Cat hulls.

I thinking being able to take some rough water is a plus. Going to the jetty on occasion would be great.

And yes, I've seen the used boat in classified. That's another reason this post got started.

I'm also curious how the 24 Mod V will fit in when the new Shallow Cat comes out.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> They are probably more similar than you might think. As far as draft and holeshot go, they are probably both within an inch of each other. I own a 21 Mod V and test drove a Haynie 21 Cat before I bought my boat. If you rigged both of the boats up the exact same, I dont think one boat could get you any shallower than the other. Where they differ is fit/finish, ride, and speed. In my opinion the Shallow Sport clearly won out in fit/finish and ride. But the speed numbers with the cat were noticeably better.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have only been in a Haynie Cat. So I can not speak to how the other brands perform.


How shallow will the mod v get? What engine do you have? Do it have the same Deep double tunnel style hull as the other shallow sports?


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah that new Cat Shallowsport is putting out will be interesting. not sure how it will compare. Ive been on there Latitude model and its impressive.

The 24'V will hold its own in shallow water performance. It would probably be a few inches more draft at rest compared to some of the other cats I'd guess but also be slightly more versatile if your talking outside jetties or something like that.

If the boat in the classifieds is the yellow one, Ive fished it a few times last summer. its a good well kept machine.

and you're right none of these is a fast design hull.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The 24 Mod V will be able to run smoother in big chop but everything else is going to go to the cats. Let's say that the mod v can draft 10.5 inches, get up in a foot and run in 6 inches. Most of the cats will be able to go quite a bit more shallow than that. Most of the cats can get on plane where they are floating so we are talking 9 or 10 inches and they will be able to run in less than 6 inches of water, I know the Shoalwater cats and the SCB Recon can run in 4 inches of water. Also the cats will be able to run a lot quicker and more efficiently than the Mod V will. The Mod V uses a large tunnel and unique hull design that allows it to be the shallowest v hull on the market but that also makes it very inefficient and it takes a lot of hp to just be able to top out at 40. It all comes down to what you need the boat to do. If you need to be able to get on plane in less than a foot of water and run in 6 inches or less then you should probably go with a cat hull. If you are looking for the fit and finish of the Shallow Sport but want a cat hull, then the SCB Recon is the perfect fit for you. The Mod V does a good job of bridging the gap between V hulls and cat hulls and it runs shallow enough for a lot of people but if you need to go very shallow, the cat hull takes the cake on that one. My best advice is to go ride in a Mod V and then go ride in an Shoalcat, Tran cat and SCB Recon and pick the boat that bests meets your needs.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Lets have a party. We'll all meet at Matagorda Harbor one day. Anyone who owns any of the boats mentioned is welcome to attend and bring guests.

Then lets all go find a flat holding approximately 6" of water, and see which, if any of these boats can actually navigate it affectively.

Yes Railbird...we know your RFL will do it.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

OH...beer and strippers are encouraged....


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Can i bring my 21ft shallow sport to the flat?


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been in both. I personally do not like the SS 24 Mod V at all. Its supper slow, (Even with a 300) Trim Tabs are a must and It can do the same thing every other Mod V can do, If you know how to run them. The Shoalwater and Haynie cats do everything better than the mod V except for big chop smoothly. If it were me, id choose the cat. If you really want a Shallow Sport, just wait for there cat to come out. There's a reason your seeing more Cats being built these days vs Mod V's.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Lets have a party. We'll all meet at Matagorda Harbor one day. Anyone who owns any of the boats mentioned is welcome to attend and bring guests.
> 
> Then lets all go find a flat holding approximately 6" of water, and see which, if any of these boats can actually navigate it affectively.
> 
> Yes Railbird...we know your RFL will do it.


I'M IN!... Who's bringing the Tow Rope?:brew:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm serious...I want to measure out 6" of water and see all these guys do it. I'm not talking about mud either.

I don't think that some of you guys realize how shallow 6" of water is.

Bring your buddies so they can lift and push when you get stuck.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

The 24' ModV's actual draft varies, but I can tell you 100% for certain that it is considerably less than the 22 Majek Illusion we had out with us last weekend. I have a picture but I cant find it of the waterline of the illusion with a measuring tape to the bottom of the boat and its 15". Here is the 24 Mod V we had out last weekend at the same time. You can see in photo 1 it is floating where the waterline is a little below the color stripe dip in the back, which measures about 7 1/2" from the bottom of the hull. So, its floating in around 7".

We try to be conservative with the numbers we publish on our websites, making it worst case scenario of a seriously loaded down boat. Better safe than sorry.

Top speed on this boat is low 50's. You're right, its no speed demon, but 50mph ought to get you where you want to fish.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

As nice as the 24 MOD V looks, I'm more interested in the Shallow Sport Cat in 21-23 ft!?! Any details/pics on such a boat Shallowgal?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Pics......not yet. Getting pretty close to having the first one out though 

AND ITS NOT A CAT PEOPLE! Its a cat _killer_

Have a great day folks


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I have a feeling its going to be a cut up version of the Latitude... We shall see though.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

22' version of the Latitude would be sweet...


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

You need to test drive the 22 or 24 Trancat SVT, the 21 is the original version, quite a bit of difference. Very solid built boat lots of glass. I have run my 22 SVT offshore many times in 2-5's will draft about 9-10" and runs with the grass and darn near turns on a dime.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> The 24' ModV's actual draft varies, but I can tell you 100% for certain that it is considerably less than the 22 Majek Illusion we had out with us last weekend. I have a picture but I cant find it of the waterline of the illusion with a measuring tape to the bottom of the boat and its 15". Here is the 24 Mod V we had out last weekend at the same time. You can see in photo 1 it is floating where the waterline is a little below the color stripe dip in the back, which measures about 7 1/2" from the bottom of the hull. So, its floating in around 7".
> 
> We try to be conservative with the numbers we publish on our websites, making it worst case scenario of a seriously loaded down boat. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Top speed on this boat is low 50's. You're right, its no speed demon, but 50mph ought to get you where you want to fish.


That's nice. I wish all of the Texas builders would finish them out like this.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Having fished on both the Haynie 24 and SS Mod V 24. Shallow Sport has my vote hands down. The cat took too much water over the sides while we were drifting in small chop. It also felt strange hitting the larger waves in the ship channel (like I was riding on a big wide piece of plywood) It didnt bust through the waves like a mono would. Also I am very inpressed with the fit and finnish of the shallow sport. All the hardware etc.. was top quality. If I didnt fish the jetties so much I would be looking hard at the 24 SS.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

*24 Sport*

How would the 24 SS Sport fit into this discussion?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Durtjunkee said:


> Lets have a party. We'll all meet at Matagorda Harbor one day. Anyone who owns any of the boats mentioned is welcome to attend and bring guests.
> 
> Then lets all go find a flat holding approximately 6" of water, and see which, if any of these boats can actually navigate it affectively.
> 
> Yes Railbird...we know your RFL will do it.


If there's any money to be made I'll be there!! Lets get some bets goin!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

You ought to get Texas sport fishing magazine involved and get a write up on it and get some official numbers on all of them. I think that would be a write up everyone has been looking for. 

Then I can bring my skeeter and show how well it does not run in 6 inches.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

And everyone has to turn a 180 in 6" without loosing water pressure


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> You ought to get Texas sport fishing magazine involved and get a write up on it and get some official numbers on all of them. I think that would be a write up everyone has been looking for.
> 
> Then I can bring my skeeter and show how well it does not run in 6 inches.


LOL, How much ya'll want to bet our 21Mod V can run in 5 or 6 inches? I'll leave 1" for error hows that, fair enough right?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Copano/Aransas said:


> LOL, How much ya'll want to bet our 21Mod V can run in 5 or 6 inches? I'll leave 1" for error hows that, fair enough right?


Everyone should put in $100, then the people that can run 6 inches with clean propwash do a 180 in the 6 inches and not lose water pressure splits the pot?


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

You should consider the 24' Sport. I have been overly impressed with how it stretches across chop and it is shallower than my last 18' classic. Rigged with a 250SHO I am running 54 mph with 3 guys and a 19 pitch shallow water prop.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Shhhhhh Blake, remember we are only shallower than the cats. No way we are as fast. I'm getting 57 with my 24 sport and a top drive so go ahead and Open her up a bit more haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

KamoAggie said:


> You should consider the 24' Sport. I have been overly impressed with how it stretches across chop and it is shallower than my last 18' classic. Rigged with a 250SHO I am running 54 mph with 3 guys and a 19 pitch shallow water prop.


That's a sweet setup for sure!


----------



## Burnttexex29 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Going to test the advert. mod V tomorrow*

*How I plan on using the boat? *
I'd like to get "shallow" but not RFL shallow. I'd rather compromise on less shallow ability for more versatility. This puts me in Tunnel-V and Cat hulls.

I thinking being able to take some rough water is a plus. Going to the jetty on occasion would be great.

And yes, I've seen the used boat in classified. That's another reason this post got started.

I'm also curious how the 24 Mod V will fit in when the new Shallow Cat comes out.[/QUOTE]

Im headed down to water trial the Mod V that is advertised tomorrow, Im hoping it stacks up to all I have read hear and at the hull truth. If you look on this forum there is an extensive thread RE: el pescadore SS mod V, and shoalwater where many have listed attributes of the SS Mod V. You may also find one where a guy in a smaller Mod V had an uh oh moment on his near or after dark crossing a mud flat because he missed his line in some back waters. the boat rode it out admirably and continued on with no damage. My oppinion based on what I have read is a SS mod v is an extremely versatile boat and will on sunny calm days accept a trip to the jetties or beachfront with little problem. However be smart, if it starts getting tacky out there get to the sheltered bay waters sooner rather than later. A flats or shallow styled boat is built for that specifically. And anything beyond that really is just gravy. Be safe, good luck and I'll report on my findings on that Mod V soon.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

shallowgal said:


> The 24' ModV's actual draft varies, but I can tell you 100% for certain that it is considerably less than the 22 Majek Illusion we had out with us last weekend. I have a picture but I cant find it of the waterline of the illusion with a measuring tape to the bottom of the boat and its 15". Here is the 24 Mod V we had out last weekend at the same time. You can see in photo 1 it is floating where the waterline is a little below the color stripe dip in the back, which measures about 7 1/2" from the bottom of the hull. So, its floating in around 7".
> 
> We try to be conservative with the numbers we publish on our websites, making it worst case scenario of a seriously loaded down boat. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Top speed on this boat is low 50's. You're right, its no speed demon, but 50mph ought to get you where you want to fish.


 I own a Shallow Sport 24' Mod V. That pic is not actual draft! That is a pic of the bottom of the hull at the side. The actual draft of the boat is 11". That is where the lowest point of the boat sits at draft. I have owned the 24v for 5 years. I can tell you this, this bot will run in 5" of water (no less). It has a very dry ride, and its cruising speed will be around 28 to 33 mph (optimal). The handling of this boat is great, there is no listing when you make your turns. Kinda turns like your vehicle. This boat has done everything I ever wanted it to do as far as shallow water capability and handling. It is not a fast boat, but it is very well made, and is solid when water gets rough. The worst thing in my opinion when running through heavy chop is hearing that hollow thud sound on every wave, or the gunnel flopping side to side. I've seen several videos of the shoalwater cat and IMO the draft and shallow water capability it in the same size hull is no different. Shoalwater is faster, but that would be it. As far as speed goes on the 24Mod V.... I haven't heard of anyone breaking 50mph. Mine has a Etech 225, my top end in the best circumstances and conditions = 41mph


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Pics......not yet. Getting pretty close to having the first one out though
> 
> AND ITS NOT A CAT PEOPLE! Its a cat _killer_
> 
> Have a great day folks


what name did yall come up with?


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I own a Shallow Sport 24' Mod V. That pic is not actual draft! That is a pic of the bottom of the hull at the side. The actual draft of the boat is 11". That is where the lowest point of the boat sits at draft. I have owned the 24v for 5 years. I can tell you this, this bot will run in 5" of water (no less). It has a very dry ride, and its cruising speed will be around 28 to 33 mph (optimal). The handling of this boat is great, there is no listing when you make your turns. Kinda turns like your vehicle. This boat has done everything I ever wanted it to do as far as shallow water capability and handling. It is not a fast boat, but it is very well made, and is solid when water gets rough. The worst thing in my opinion when running through heavy chop is hearing that hollow thud sound on every wave, or the gunnel flopping side to side. I've seen several videos of the shoalwater cat and IMO the draft and shallow water capability it in the same size hull is no different. Shoalwater is faster, but that would be it. As far as speed goes on the 24Mod V.... I haven't heard of anyone breaking 50mph. Mine has a Etech 225, my top end in the best circumstances and conditions = 41mph


Every 24V out there with a 225 or 250 SHO is over 50mph..

We are getting significantly more speed on these boats with the SHO than we did with E-tec's


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

You can definitely come to the party and show us how it will run in 5". You can drink all my beer if you make it.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Durtjunkie im with you! They don't realize 5'' is barely over your ankles. I'm sure it will drag the bottom and get thru it. I'm not saying none of these are great boats. I have had a 10'mowdy a 13.5 dargel and now a 18' RFL. I know what shallow watter is. But eventually you just run out of water.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

I am an owner of a 24 sport and very happy with it. I have fished out of the the 24v and man it is a great boat! Though it may require a little more water for your hole shot...it will run pretty shallow...been in 6 inches and its on top and moving well....not to mention it handles rough water great......you wont dissapointed........trust me it was tuff deciding which model to purchase....good luck!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

sand storm said:


> I am an owner of a 24 sport and very happy with it. I have fished out of the the 24v and man it is a great boat! Though it may require a little more water for your hole shot...it will run pretty shallow...been in 6 inches and its on top and moving well....not to mention it handles rough water great......you wont dissapointed........trust me it was tuff deciding which model to purchase....good luck!


how is the 24 sport in the chop? Is it night and day worse?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Durtjunkee said:


> You can definitely come to the party and show us how it will run in 5". You can drink all my beer if you make it.


Hope you have a lot of beer...:biggrin:


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

The Mod V turns a little sharper and will take the big chop better than the 24 sport. But the 24 sport seems to just skim over lighter chop better than the 24V.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have ran both boats and IF I was in the boat buying business right now........I'd buy the SS Mod 24.
I really loved that boat.
We fished it the other day in the channel for bull reds.
It was real windy and that boat handles it big time.
I have had that same boat in less than a crab trap deep of water and popped it right up..........I cant brag enough about it.
The 24 cat runs skinny and gets up skinny but I dont like it as much as a jetty style boat as the SS MOD V 24.
Fit and finish of a SS is what others should shoot for......
I may have one sooner than I know.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

F N G said:


> You need to test drive the 22 or 24 Trancat SVT, the 21 is the original version, quite a bit of difference. Very solid built boat lots of glass. I have run my 22 SVT offshore many times in *2-5's* will draft about 9-10" and runs with the grass and darn near turns on a dime.


Lol


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Coastline Marine said:


> Every 24V out there with a 225 or 250 SHO is over 50mph..
> 
> We are getting significantly more speed on these boats with the SHO than we did with E-tec's


Hmmm.....When I was buying my boat, I came to visit you and your brother in Austin to look at em. You said it would run 48+ with a 200hp. Well we know that never happened.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I personally owned 1 of the first 24vs that Shallow Sport ever built, long before I had a dealership and it was rigged with a 300 vmax and 48 was about max speed. You were never told 48mph with a 200hp.

You may have been told 38 mph

Like I said above we are seeing much more speed with the SHOs and I have probably sold 25 with 225 and 250 SHO in the last 2 years and all are at and above 50


ANYBDYHERE said:


> Hmmm.....When I was buying my boat, I came to visit you and your brother in Austin to look at em. You said it would run 48+ with a 200hp. Well we know that never happened.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

The 24 Mod V is by far the most versatile Near Gulf water/Shallow Flats capable boat combination. Especially if you are not someone who has to go 60mph in the bay, but does like to get outside the Jetties and Back In through the Jetties when the wind picks up (No cat-like bow steering). I really like the way it handles. And it is definitely the safest of the Tunnel V's out there (Having been thrown out of other Tunnel V's and even thrown someone out myself before).

Video of the 24' Shallow Sport Modified V:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

You should check your driving skills and/or your decision making capabilities if you have been thrown out of a TV, and yet you still managed to throw someone else out of another.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> You should check your driving skills and/or your decision making capabilities if you have been thrown out of a TV, and yet you still managed to throw someone else out of another.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thrown out on a wave shear as a passenger in about two foot chop with a quartering wind.

My Dad was thrown out when we were making a turn in the back of Rattle Snake Bay - Swapped Ends....scared the #@## out of me....he ran on water for about three steps and face planted in about a foot of water....Luckily it ended with scrapes, scratches, and bruises.


----------

